# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Waar kryg je steken by zwangerzijn?

## Meisje18

Hoi...ik ben enorm benieuwd waar je je steken krijgt als je zwanger bent, want ik krijg soms 's avonds steken juist onder myn ribben en ik vrij onveilig... kan dit zijn?

Help me snel!!

----------


## Wendy

Hai,

Tijdens mijn zwangerschappen kreeg ik in het begin geen steken. Wel misselijk en gevoelige borsten, alsof ik zwaar gefitnest had. Maar bij iedereen is het anders. Steken kreeg ik later pas toen de baby's begonnen te bewegen in de buik. Je kunt een test doen om zeker te weten of je zwanger bent. Dan hoef je niet zo gestresst te zijn.
Probeer wel veilig te vrijen. Niet alleen om niet zwanger te worden, ook om geen geslachtsziektes te krijgen.

Groetjes Wendy.

----------

